# Aires in France



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Has anybody used/visited the following Aires:-

Gace, It's about 46km north of Alencon on the N138/D438 or junc 16 on the A28

Roullet Saint Estephe it's about 13km south of Angouleme on the N10

Any info will be appreciated.

Thanks

Don


----------



## 100266 (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi Don,

Funnily enough we've visited both Aires (plus another 500!) this year. Below is some of the infomation we recorded about them for our new aires guide 'All the Aires' due end of June 2007.

GACE	
N138 south turn off to Gace and centreville onto D722c. Then turn right sp Maire, Chateau and dump. Located right in centre of town. Place du Chateau sp tourist office.	
Parking limited to town sq 7pm-10am	
Service point - Euro Relais; Tokens	
Town centre, château and shops adj.

ROULLET ST ESTEPHE
Just off D210, signed 
Service Point - Custom	
River, park, plenty of green open space adj, town 5 mins walk

Both are fine for overnight stops, especially Gace, but neither are very special and Roullet St Estaphe is a little way out of town.

Regards, Chris


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Gace yes.


----------



## 97476 (Jan 28, 2006)

Gace
Havent stayed on the aire but have stayed on the municipal campsite several times, very clean and very cheap. just a short walk into the town


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

autostratus said:


> Gace yes.


Gillian,

Thanks for that.

In the French Aries Guide it states "Parking is possible from 17.00hrs until 10.00 hrs next morning". 

The morning is no problem as we are usually away before ten, not much though.

We often arrive between 3 - 4 pm, did you have any problems about arriving before 5 pm:?:

Don


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

have these been added to our campsite database by anyone who has visited ?


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Don Madge said:


> We often arrive between 3 - 4 pm, did you have any problems about arriving before 5 pm:?:
> 
> Don


I don't think I'm much help on this one Don.
It was certainly before 5pm when we arrived but it was Sunday and being unaware of the 17.00 to 10.00 restriction we pulled up on the parking area and had our G&T in the sun on a seat a few metres away.

The first time we visited Gace was on a weekday and it was early and busy and there were some noisy kids around.
We didn't stay but moved on to Chateau Gontier, which we knew, as we had plenty of time in hand.


----------



## thehutchies (Jun 25, 2005)

We have stayed at Gace several times. The important point is that it's really just the car park for the offices there. 
We have arrived early and the car park has been empty so we've gone straight on. There are plenty of places to park nearby if you would rather wait.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

thehutchies said:


> We have stayed at Gace several times. The important point is that it's really just the car park for the offices there.
> We have arrived early and the car park has been empty so we've gone straight on. There are plenty of places to park nearby if you would rather wait.


thehutchies
I thought this was your favourite in that area. 
How are you and your family?

http://tinyurl.com/chsa4

Don

It's 40 miles east of Gace at Brezolles. Might be useful as a backstop depending on where you are bound.
It's a nice little town and worth a couple of nights there.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

autostratus said:


> thehutchies said:
> 
> 
> > We have stayed at Gace several times. The important point is that it's really just the car park for the offices there.
> ...


Gillian,

Thanks, I've made a note of it.

I've not used the N154 route south for some time now, it was so slow at one time.

Don


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Don Madge said:


> I've not used the N154 route south for some time now, it was so slow at one time.
> 
> Don


Don

Our preferred route now is to pass through Rouen by taking the slip for Vernon after leaving the tunnel and use the N15 east bank route. Then it's onto the N154 which is now dualled to Aroute standard to Nonancourt since the new section south of Evreux was completed last year.
At Nonancourt we drop S to Brezolles for an overnight having done about 200 miles depending on which port we've used. Plenty for our first day out.
There is a Shopi at the eastern end of Brezolles for fuel and to avoid the kiosk (tight!) the attendant will let large mhs stop away from the pumps and bring the hose across for filling.

Using Brezolles avoids the messy bit from Nonancourt to Dreux as heading south east from Brezolles on the D939 puts you on the Chartres ring road and onward towards Orleans and south or?

I hope this is useful, if not to you then perhaps to someone else reading it.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Gillian,

Many thanks.

We are not going across the water until January but will give your route a try then.

We did plan to go from Calais to Gace but Brezolles looks a better aire.

We usually travel down to Dover during the day catch an evening P & O (has to be P&O as we come back Zeebrugge - Hull) ferry to Calais and then over night on the quay side at Boulogne.

Don


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Don Madge said:


> We usually travel down to Dover during the day catch an evening P & O (has to be P&O as we come back Zeebrugge - Hull) ferry to Calais and then over night on the quay side at Boulogne.
> 
> Don


Don

I don't know how many miles you like to travel on the first day out but at the 300 mile mark is Mery sur Cher, 50 miles S of Orleans and 4km W of Vierzon.

http://tinyurl.com/2x4kau

The main attraction, bearing in mind your January date is the electricity (not metered). Useful to get the fridge and electric heater on and save gas.
There's also a reasonable toilet


----------



## thehutchies (Jun 25, 2005)

Hi Gillian,

We are all well, thanks, although there is even more washing hanging from the windows now, with the addition of a daughter just after we met you! 

We fully agree with the recommendations of Brezolles and Mery sur Cher, maybe also Rugles, halfway between Gace and Brezolles - free electricity but it receives mixed reviews on other sites.

Regards


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

thehutchies said:


> .........We fully agree with the recommendations of Brezolles and Mery sur Cher, maybe also Rugles, halfway between Gace and Brezolles - free electricity but it receives mixed reviews on other sites.
> Regards


We've not stayed at Rugles and not sure we'd find it according to reviews:
http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm

Good to hear you are all well.
Take care


----------

